# Grandin Road sale



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks for posting this! 
(my hubby will NOT be thanking you after he sees what all I want... )


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Was there a code in the e-mail?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank you, I'm headin over there now to check it out


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

yes the code is in the email, look at the bottom....


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Code from the site is: XXW49678
It's a 13 hour sale.


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

*Grandin Road Sale!!*

*Hurry they have 50% off on some halloween *


----------



## jimw156 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Vincent and Serena are on their way to Ohio!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

THANKS! I also picked up a Vincent and Serena. They're my first life-size figures and they're going to look great in my foyer. I can't wait!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh great, i had them on my want list after i did my major purchasing.....lol....so home they are coming...i cant wait to put them in my living room...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

No money left after buying my pirate skeleton but was curious if they had included the zombie dog in the sale? I just looked at their site now and guess the sale is over because didn't see any of the props listed as being on sale.

I could swear I was on their email list having bought from them many times before but checked and didn't see anything in my email. Hmm, have to look into that.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

no the dog wasnt on sale this time, hes good though, i got him when the catalog came out in aug...they had the witch, vincent, serena, the mummys, mummy spider and a flying ghoul and maybe two or three other smaller things...i'll bet they run this again...oh glow in the dark skellies also.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought about getting one of the life size mummies during the 50% off sale, but I didn't pull the trigger. Does anyone have one? If so, what do you think of it?


----------

